# My three new cockatiels...



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

My new Cockatiels... Well just two the other is just a grey one.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry about the lighting. I couldn't get my flash from drowning the pictures out.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Pumpkin (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful...


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to see the gray one too! =) Grays are one of my favorites! I wish they would remove the term "Normal" from their color title, because to me, a gray hen especially, is absolutely stunning. Beautiful birds you have!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are both pretty. I also think grey tiels are gorgeous!


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is the grey one...


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not sure what mutations I have,but the other one looks brownish/greyish than she does grey.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah....your grey looks like he is a male, and the white/cream colored one is a lutino, and the bird in the 2nd pix looks like a really nice cinnamon.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, your grey boy is gorgeous!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are very pretty.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks all. I thought that I had a grey,lutino,cinnamon. Glad to see I was right. The cinnamon doesn't have a boyfriend what mutation can I put with her to hatch nice babies?


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

Also is there anyway to tell the lutino is female? Supposed to be but wanna make sure if I can.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can hold a light up to her tail and see if there are bars on it. Other than that you'll have to watch her behavior. For the cinnamon, a male split to cinnamon would be perfect for her. What kind of babies are you looking to get?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, since you are a new bird owner, I really do hope you hold off on breeding. You've already seen some of the complications that can arise with egg-laying. It would be best if you stuck around here and learned the most you can about breeding before you jumped into it. There are lots of informative breeding stickies in the breeding section of the forum. 

The reason I say this is: there are tons of things that can go wrong. Aside from complications during egg laying, parents can get spooked off the nest and cause chilled/dead in shell eggs, parents can abandon the babies once they hatch (you need to learn how to handfeed), and there can be lots of issue with the babies along the way...whether the parents are caring for them correctly or if they have crop issues. It is best to learn about all of this beforehand instead of it happening to you and you having no clue what to do. We are always here to help, but it would be less stressful for you and the birds if you knew warning signs of certain complications.

To determine if a bird is split to cinnamon (and only males can be split to cinnamon) you can take a picture with the flash on or shine a light in its eyes. If the pupil reflects back red this indicates a split to cinnamon. You can see that Taz (bottom left) in my signature is split to cinnamon.

Edit: Actually it is very difficult to see in my signature so here is a better picture:


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not breeding anything right now. I was just asking for down the road.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

I really like the white and grey birds. They are pretty to me. Well they all are really. Also what is with the bars on the tail? If there is bars on the tail it's male or female.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Your birds are gorgeous


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Redsman said:


> I really like the white and grey birds. They are pretty to me. Well they all are really. Also what is with the bars on the tail? If there is bars on the tail it's male or female.


depending on how old they are... if they have been through their first molt, bars are indicative of a female.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

This is supposed to be make but has bars on its tail. Is it male or female?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

He is a male. See how some of his tail feathers are solid gray, he is molting out his tail bars. A female will keep the tail bars after molting.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

How old are they when they start molting? And how long does it take to completely change?


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Usually anywhere from 9 months to a year old to completely molt out. The process also varies for each bird. And I agree, all three babies are adorable. The gray looks like a sweetheart. =)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

The first molt usually happens between 6 months and 12 months, but usually by a year old they look completely adult. Pieds though are an exception to this rule as males can keep tail barring longer.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

The lady i got the birds from said one bird was 2 1/2 and the pair were around 1 1/2. I'm not sure if that's correct now. If they were those ages wouldn't they be already molted?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are so cute Love the three of them X x


----------

